# Back in the game



## dkini (May 5, 2011)

After taking 16 yrs to recover from an amateur bb career ending cervical injury, i find myself now having the perfect situation to be bigger and harder than i ever imagined.i am looking forward to learning and applying all that i can through this forum.(i know my way around the gym better than i do a keyboard) so be patient with the newbie.please


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*dkini* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 5, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

Welcome bro


----------



## Gena Marie (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the site.  We are happy to have you.  If you need any help, hit me up


----------



## minimal (May 6, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## dkini (May 8, 2011)

*Trying to keep "first time like gaines"*

I'VE HAD ALOT OF EXPERIENCE WITH DIFF AAS CYCLES UP TO 1994. NEVER A PCT EVER SO THE USUAL ROLLER COASTER OF 2 STEPS FORWARD THEN 1 STEP BACK W/RESPECT TO THE GAINES I MADE ON EACH CYCLE. I STARTED THIS CURRENT CYCLE @205LBS. AND 11 WEEKS LATER I WEIGH 230LBS. I'M 5'5'' @ ABOUT 18%zBF. 
I NEED YOUR ADVICE ON THIS PLANED PCT:HCG 5000/WEEK FOR 3 WEEKS. NOLVADEX FOR 6WEEKS AND RUN IGF 1 R-3 AND MGF FOR 40 DAYS.DURING THE HCG/NOLVADEX CYCLE.
WOULD U CHANGE ANYTHING IF SO WHAT.THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT.


----------



## jlee738 (May 8, 2011)

Welcome dkini. Post your questuon in the anabolic zone & u will get a response.


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Hey.


----------

